# Acadia National Park and Maine



## rachel1998 (Jul 10, 2011)

We would like to get an exchange in Maine. Which resorts are closest to Acadia  National Park? How hard is it to get an exchange to that area? What about resorts in Maine in general? How about rentals?


----------



## Deb from NC (Jul 10, 2011)

We traded into Harbor Ridge-I think it's the closest resort to Acadia (about a 10 minute drive).  Loved the resort and the area.  I think Harbor Ridge only trades throught II, but I could be wrong about that.  It took me a while to get the exchange-I put in an ongoing search but didn't get it until about a month before we went (in June a couple of years ago).  I'd almost given up!
Would definitely recommend the resort, I'd love to go back again


----------



## Greg G (Jul 10, 2011)

Acadia Village Resort is a decent timeshare in Ellsworth about 15 miles from the Hulls Cove Visitors Center of Acadia National Park.  We were there in mid July of 2005 and the unit we exchanged into had AC which from my understanding is not typical for resorts in that area but really was appreciated on those few hot days without any breeze.  They were in the process of putting AC in all units I believe. The staff at the resort was extremely helpful, and friendly.
We didn't have any problem driving to the park each day and it was pretty quick although getting to some places in the park from the visitors center can take up to 30 minutes or more due to the one way parts of the park loop road and speed limits in the park.

Greg


----------



## wincap (Jul 10, 2011)

*Just back from Acadia Village*

We just returned from Acadia Village. I deposited the studio portion of Polo Towers and requested Acadia Village. I was able to get the week of July 4th. We were in the Manor House in a one bedroom on the third floor. It was very comfortable, had a full kitchen, and a washer and dryer in the hall way that is shared with the other unit. Our daughter stayed the first part of the week and we stayed the last part. They accommodated her with a high chair and pack and play. I requested these ahead of time, and they were in the unit when she got there.  It has air conditioning, and we enjoyed the breeze you got in the morning on the balcony, before the heat of the day. It was an easy commute to Acadia Park and to Bar Harbor. Also, there is a Shaws and Hannaford supermarket practically across the street and almost around the corner is a Wal-Mart Superstore (much better prices). It can be a little tricky to find. It is next to a VIP auto store. I would recommend this place if you are interested in going to Acadia Park and Bar Harbor. It has an indoor pool and a small club house. The staff is very pleasant and helpful.  We also checked out Hollywood Slots in Bangor (about a half hour drive.) It is a non smoking casino, which we found very nice. 
If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tug Member Egret1986 is currently at Harbor Ridge. He/she was in Newport RI for the week of the 4th and was going to HR this week. I've read Egret1986's post back to May but I am not sure how the weeks were obtained. Maybe he/she will see this thread and reply to it. You could try a PM for more info on how the week was snagged.

Here is the thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129560 where he/she posted (#12) asking for help. I replied in post #15 with some suggestions.

We own at HR so you can guess which timeshare I would recommend for Bar Harbor & Acadia National Park.

Feel free to ask questions; I'll do my best to answer them.


SBtS*


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't belong to II onlt RCI so I will have to find something with them. All that is showing up is Bethel which looks really far.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 10, 2011)

*I had to buy the doggone timeshare at Harbor Ridge.*



SailBadtheSinner said:


> *Tug Member Egret1986 is currently at Harbor Ridge. He/she was in Newport RI for the week of the 4th and was going to HR this week. I've read Egret1986's post back to May but I am not sure how the weeks were obtained. Maybe he/she will see this thread and reply to it. You could try a PM for more info on how the week was snagged.
> 
> Here is the thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129560 where he/she posted (#12) asking for help. I replied in post #15 with some suggestions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all your recommendations SBtS!  We are having a great vacation!  

Not being a member of II and with no plans to join, an exchange in the summer into a timeshare near Acadia NP would have been all but impossible.  I was fortunate enough to find a wk 27 Harbor Ridge on eBay at the end of last year.  This is definitely one of those high demand, limited availability areas during prime time.  We love the National Parks and had never been to Acadia.  Today, is our second day in the area.  The staff at the resort are incredible, the facilities and units are fantastic and the area is awe-inspiring.

Today, we visited Bar Harbor and later took a kayak trip.  The weather is beautiful.  Harbor Ridge does not have air conditioning.  It was in the 80's today and yesterday, and no problems with being uncomfortable.  

You may just have to do a rental or post on TUG for a direct exchange.

Good luck to you!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 11, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> I don't belong to II onlt RCI so I will have to find something with them. All that is showing up is Bethel which looks really far.


We stayed at the Samoset in Rockport. Even though it was 2 hours away from Acadia, it is certainly doable for the day - we left early and spent a whole day there = saw/did a lot - hard to exchange into in the summer - we went off-season.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Not sure how it happened, but I managed to exchange into Samoset next year for July 4*



mpumilia said:


> We stayed at the Samoset in Rockport. Even though it was 2 hours away from Acadia, it is certainly doable for the day - we left early and spent a whole day there = saw/did a lot - hard to exchange into in the summer - we went off-season.



I felt it was one of those "fluke" things or the gods were smiling on me.  Agree, this is not an easy exchange.

This happens to coincide with my Harbor Ridge week next year.  I'm pretty excited about staying at the Samoset for one week, then heading up to Acadia the following week.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 11, 2011)

Egret1986 said:


> I felt it was one of those "fluke" things or the gods were smiling on me.  Agree, this is not an easy exchange.
> 
> This happens to coincide with my Harbor Ridge week next year.  I'm pretty excited about staying at the Samoset for one week, then heading up to Acadia the following week.



Nice.

Greg


----------



## theo (Jul 12, 2011)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Greg G said:


> Acadia Village Resort is a decent timeshare in Ellsworth about 15 miles from the Hulls Cove Visitors Center of Acadia National Park.  We were there in mid July of 2005 and the unit we exchanged into had AC which from my understanding is not typical for resorts in that area but really was appreciated on those few hot days without any breeze.  They were in the process of putting AC in all units I believe. The staff at the resort was extremely helpful, and friendly.
> We didn't have any problem driving to the park each day and it was pretty quick although getting to some places in the park from the visitors center can take up to 30 minutes or more due to the one way parts of the park loop road and speed limits in the park.



I have also experienced (...and I hereby second) *all* of the above. Moreover, this facility is likely your very best shot at successfully obtaining an exchange "in season". It may not have the perfect location allure of Harbor Ridge, but is not otherwise in any way comparatively lacking.

If you do stay at Acadia Village, it's a worth a little time to walk around the nearby main street of "Old Ellsworth". It's a welcome change of pace from the "mall-like" chaos of Route 1. If you're a cook or chef, don't miss a place called "Rooster Brother", in an old wooden building located almost on the banks of the Union River. There is also a restaurant called "Cleonice" which shouldn't be missed (reservations strongly recommended). Tourists seem to like (and consistently flock to) the Union River Lobster House, but aside from it being located right on the river with some nice views, I can't offer a single favorable word about that particular restaurant. Then again, if it's lobster you want, it's pretty hard to screw up boiling a lobster...


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 12, 2011)

Let me ask another question. Lets say I can only get an exchange in the Bethel area. Is there enough to do there for 4 or 5 days? Then we would drive over to Acadia and stay in a motel for 2 or 3 days. Would that work?


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2011)

*"Enough to do" is in the eye of the beholder...*



rachel1998 said:


> Lets say I can only get an exchange in the Bethel area. Is there enough to do there for 4 or 5 days? Then we would drive over to Acadia and stay in a motel for 2 or 3 days. Would that work?



Certainly not for me it wouldn't --- but you may feel differently. Some limited info follows:

Bethel is in the far western part, somewhat hilly / mildly mountainous part of the great state of Maine, not far from the New Hampshire border and encompassing an eastern segment of the White Mountain National Forest. Bethel is a relatively quiet town and certainly a good base for outdoor summer activities such as hiking, kayaking, canoeing, fishing but I have no idea from the limited info in your posts if these sorts of activities might be considerations among _your_ particular "enough things to do". The Sunday River ski area and resort is nearby, just a bit north in the town of Newry; there is a truly stunning championship golf course at Sunday River, completed in very recent years. (For what it's worth, Sunday River also trades with RCI). 

It's about a 200 mile, multi-hour (and in large part, less than fascinating) drive west to east across the state from Bethel to (...just as a target point) Bar Harbor. Personally, I'd want more than two days in the Acadia area after that --- not to mention that "in season" you'll almost certainly have to pre-arrange your motel lodging (and pay a premium for it as well).  

Hope some of this input, limited as it is, may be of some help to you.


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you, you were very helpful. I looked at motels and cottages in Bar Harbor and they are not that badly priced. Since I need two bedrooms I think I will have to go that way. I would love to get a timeshare instead but I doubt if I will have luck. Bethel seems to far.


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2011)

*One last suggestion...*



rachel1998 said:


> I looked at motels and cottages in Bar Harbor and they are not that badly priced.



Be sure to check *availability* as well as price when you look at lodging. Many sites will have a "calendar" indicating vacancy status. Needless to say, a decent price at a fully booked place is still of no use to you...


----------

